# Which captivates you more: Lyrics or Instrumentals?



## MoOoLY (Jul 15, 2011)

Moss Icon said:


> I really can't vote on this as both are extremely important to me. I can enjoy a song with good instrumentals but mediocre lyrics, just not love it. Equally I can love the lyrics to a song but if the instrumentals are kinda bland then I lose interest. I need a solid combination of both, generally.


TOOOOTAAALLLYYY  <3 ~ !



Grish said:


> Please don't lump lyrics and vocals together. I love vocals; the human voice is one of the most beautiful musical instruments there is. Lyrics, on the other hand, I can do without.


True :3 I can keep listening to soundtrack music for hours xD But it really depends on the mood.



Frosty said:


> Mostly instruments and the music, but like someone said before, it REALLY depends on the artist/musician/racket makers in question.


Agree +_+ !!

------------------------

What captures me when I listen to songs is the emotion conveyed by the singer's voice RIGHT NOW (present tense, because it really depends on the mood) or how gentle/clear the voice sounds (hey! maybe i dowana listen to a husky voice for instant?!) and the instrumental background music. However, if someone's gona ask me which is more important, the voice or the instruments, i would say the instruments but sometimes the vocals are SO BAD I want them both to be balanced xD 

In conclusion, I dont normally care about the lyrics BUT if i become engrossed into the song I can't help but google the lyrics x)


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I love the emotion that is conveyed in the lyrics of certain songs.It depends on who is singing the song,there are a few artists who really stir my emotions when I hear their voices.K.D Langs version of 'Hallelujah' gets me everytime,and anything by Sara Mc Lachlan in particular.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Instrumentals for me 

I like vocals but I can do without them


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

Lyrics. They say things in words and they are sung in great tunes. I do really love instruments too, it was a hard choice.


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

Both...Although a good instrumental (including a good voice) is necessary, good lyrics are the icing on the cake.


----------



## xfactor99 (Jun 29, 2010)

Lyrics. Most vital component of my preferred genre of music (hip-hop).


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

Instrumental/compositional aspects, easily. Good lyrics are a nice bonus, but they are not the core of the experience for me.


----------



## musa (Jul 17, 2011)

instumental... the five minute guitar solo in lynyrd skynyrd's free bird and moonlight sonata by beethoven are my favorite


----------



## Mr.wise (Jul 19, 2011)

Im glad to see that there are more instrumental lovers then there are *LOL FAIL RAP* lovers out there.

Sure you have a lot of great vocal artists, but if you can pull off a theme or song with nothing but sheer instruments then you are a true remixer/musical artist.


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

Instrumentals over lyrics for me. The same goes with photography. I often don't like having people in the shot when I take pictures of places and scenery as I feel they get in the way.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm an instrumentist myself, so I might be biased, but generally some purely instrumental music sounds to me as poetry. Take, for instance, Rachmaninoff's 3rd piano concerto. It's like it is telling a story. No lyrics or voice are recquired for you to get the message. Sometimes I even catch myself thinking that I'd like to quote some part of it, for it expresses all that I'd like to express, and all with... pure music.

But I love sung music, as well.


----------



## MiriUchiha (Jun 9, 2011)

I like both lyrics and instrumentals. But instrumentals mostly from soundtracks.


----------



## thesilentzoo (Jul 31, 2011)

I suppose it depends on my mood. I do find that melancholia tends to enforce listening to more lyrical, moving songs.


----------



## MissBlossom (Dec 22, 2010)

I am for lyrics/vocals


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

Instrumentals, because I can easily tune out bad lyrics and not pay attention to them. I'll say something like "OMG THIS SONG DESCRIBES ME SO WELL" even though the lyrics aren't even remotely relevant to me, because I'm focused on the style and instrumental of the song.


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

Instrumentals, I connect the most with implied feeling - plus I play guitar and have a vocal range of 2 notes.


----------

